

Slack: great team communication software - RoboTeddy
https://slack.com

======
RoboTeddy
I like it better than HipChat:

* Each chat room has a banner at top that displays the number of messages in the room that you haven't read yet. Clicking the banner scrolls you up to the first unread message.

* Better search

